# Janelle's Log



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Heya

So I will be logging my workouts here and anything else I deem necessary, that way I can keep track of it all.

So currently I only do full body weight training twice a week (this is what was kindly suggested by some of the Gents on the forum), I have been doing this for 2 weeks and only have 2 weeks left until I bump it up to 4 times a week.

I started doing a 30 minute walk/jog on my non workout days last week. It's more for my pooch who has gotten a little rounded recently.

I am attempting to eat 2000 Calories a day but I am finding that really hard to do currently as I get full pretty fast. I don't have a set meal plan I just make sure I get the calories I need. I also eat many small meals throughout the day. My diet is pretty clean and I make sure I get protein in with every meal.

I use Mynetdiary as Myfitnesspal has less to offer.

Weight was 53.20 kgs and I weighed myself yesterday and I am 54.35bkgs

So Saturdays and Tuesdays are my weight training days  .

*Saturday 30th*

*20kg 3 x15* leg press

*10kg 3x15* Lying leg curl

*10kg 3x15* seated cable row

*2.5kg 3x15 *flat bench press (this has gone up by 1.5 kgs)

*2kgs 3x15 *dumbbell press

*6.25kg 3x15* pushdown

*2.5kg 3x15* barbell curl

*3x15* Back extension

*20kg's 3x15* seated calf raises

*20kg 3x15* crunches

I do the below too because I don't see any harm in working those muscles and joints out.

*3kgs 3x15* dumbbell shrug

*500gr 3x15* Barbell wrist curl (I do this more for synovial joint health)

With most of the exercises above, by the 3rd set and 10th rep I am already battling to lift or I can't . Some I can feel I am getting too strong for but I don't want to end up hurting myself . So I rather do it longer till I "outgrow" it and then move up

Yesterday I finished work early and decided to go do abs at the gym.

I hurt my back I think on the rotary oblique machine, so currently I am not very pleased with myself. That machine just looks like an injury waiting to happen but I had to go and try it out against my better judgment >.<

So I am using DMSO on my lower back right now for pain and inflammation. Not sure which exercises I should leave out until I feel better.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

welcome

whats your gaosl.

Is the past 2 weeks your first experience with weight lifitng?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

UlsterRugby said:


> welcome
> 
> whats your gaosl.
> 
> Is the past 2 weeks your first experience with weight lifitng?


 Thank you so much.

I am wanting to get stronger and gain muscle, I rate I am skinny fat so that's a problem too. I am also wanting to be a paramedic...so I need to be able to lift.

I started weight lifting late October last year. So I am still new to all of this but the past 2 weeks I have actually had a plan where as before I was just doing anything and was not watching my calorie count.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

I think 2000kcals everyday is a bit much if your looking to lean up. I would drop your kcals to 1800kcals on days your non training days and continue to eat 2000kcals the days you.

I would think you would benifit more from training 3 days a week. 2 days a week is too little for progress I would think


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Aaah well that will help a lot if I don't have to do 2000 Cals every day as I am really battling with that. Makes sense that on workout days I would need to go up. I will give it a go and see what happens.

I was also thinking 2 days was too little but I thought maybe because I am new to this I needed more time to recover. So 3 days a week would make me much happier as that is what I was doing before.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Welcome to the forum :thumbup1:

If your wanting to build strength and add some muscle mass I think 2000 cals is ok. Train hard and keep active you will soon burn of your 2000 cals 

Lots f folks on here say cut, cut, cut at the drop of a hat, however if your eating the right foods, simply by upping your activity levels while maintaining your current calorific intake you will force your body's composition to change for the better. I can't for the life of me understand people who starve themselves while trying to build muscle. :huh:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

This week has been an utter flop some how.

Went to gym tonight and my concentration was just not there. So did arms and left.

*2kgs 3x15 *dumbbell press

*6.25kg 3x15* pushdown

*5kg 3x15* barbell curl

*1kg 3x15* barbell wrist curls

*10 x 3* push ups (right wrist is giving issues)

Only managed 1542 Calories today. It's really getting to me so I have ordered 100% whey from Nutritech to help get my calories in.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Welcome to the forum :thumbup1:
> 
> If your wanting to build strength and add some muscle mass I think 2000 cals is ok. Train hard and keep active you will soon burn of your 2000 cals
> 
> Lots f folks on here say cut, cut, cut at the drop of a hat, however if your eating the right foods, simply by upping your activity levels while maintaining your current calorific intake you will force your body's composition to change for the better. I can't for the life of me understand people who starve themselves while trying to build muscle. :huh:


 Thank you. 

What do you mean by ok? is it a smidgen too much or too little? This is the first time ever that I am worrying about eating loads to grow, usually I was worried about picking up weight. So this is completely new territory for me so I am having to figure out this whole calorie thing because at my guess I was eating way too little hence why I am battling now

I am not wanting to cut that would not help me right now I rate because I am so weak, so I am agreeing. I am not worried right now about body fat or anything like that. I just want to gain muscle and strength. I will cut in like 2 and a half months time :tongue:

Thank you for the advice. It really helps

@UlsterRugby I will be doing my third session on Saturday. So Thank you for your input


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Janelle said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What do you mean by ok? is it a smidgen too much or too little? This is the first time ever that I am worrying about eating loads to grow, usually I was worried about picking up weight. So this is completely new territory for me so I am having to figure out this whole calorie thing because at my guess I was eating way too little hence why I am battling now
> 
> ...


 Ok

As you're relatively new to lifting you will now be in the period for the greatest gains in muscle mass, this is basically due to the fact you will be putting your body through stresses that it is not accustomed too. The human body adapts to best perform within its given workload or muscular stresses to which it is being exposed to.

If you looked in the mirror before you started resistance training you will see what your current caloric intake gives you to maintain your homeostasis/current condition.

You describe yourself as skinny fat.

Now you have ascertained your body type and maintenance calories/diet without changing anything other than introducing a resistance training program your body composition has no choice other than to change. You will build muscle and your bf% will drop over time. If training in this way increases your hunger/appetite, this is your bodies way of telling to to up your fuel intake to cope with the extra demand which training has put on your system.

Two and a half months is not long enough to take advantage of your natural potential to build muscle. Up your activity keep your healthy balanced diet and caloric intake static. You will change your body composition through time. You will plateau when your activity levels out strip your intake calories.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Welcome Janelle. It is hard to eat when you already feel full up but it has to be done. I'm on 6000 calories a day,could never of eaten that much a while ago but it's what I have to do to grow. Yeah I'd up your 2 days a week to 3 or 4 now. Best of luck :thumb


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Ok
> 
> As you're relatively new to lifting you will now be in the period for the greatest gains in muscle mass, this is basically due to the fact you will be putting your body through stresses that it is not accustomed too. The human body adapts to best perform within its given workload or muscular stresses to which it is being exposed to.
> 
> ...


 Ah thank you for explaining this so well.

I will see if I can get some pictures up on here. That way it's easier to see changes over the months.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

FelonE said:


> Welcome Janelle. It is hard to eat when you already feel full up but it has to be done. I'm on 6000 calories a day,could never of eaten that much a while ago but it's what I have to do to grow. Yeah I'd up your 2 days a week to 3 or 4 now. Best of luck :thumb


 Thank you  Everyone has been so awesome, welcoming and helpful.

Oh my glob! that is a lot and here I am moaning about trying to hit the 1800-2000 cal mark :tongue: . It's taking some getting used to but I am sure my body will adapt, I am only on my third week so I am sure things will come right.

Thank you again. I will be way more happier being more active.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Get hight calories dense foods..

Nuts butters oils...

Easier to reach 2000 calories.. And no they won't make you fat if you are strict


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Janelle said:


> Thank you  Everyone has been so awesome, welcoming and helpful.
> 
> Oh my glob! that is a lot and here I am moaning about trying to hit the 1800-2000 cal mark :tongue: . It's taking some getting used to but I am sure my body will adapt, I am only on my third week so I am sure things will come right.
> 
> Thank you again. I will be way more happier being more active.


 No problem,we're here to help. Lol yeah it is a lot as I'm not naturally a big eater.....gotta do what ya gotta do though eh haha. Like Frandeman said try and get calorie dense foods in,a lot easier to get the cals in then.


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Increasing the amount of times you train per week will probably increase your appetite too, you could also get a blender and make 1-2 high calorie shakes daily if you're struggling to hit a certain amount of calories, makes things easier.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Keep eating when you feel full is my advice, I couldn't consume more than around 3k cals not too long ago, I can easily get my 4.4k target now. Digestive Enzymes have helped me greatly as well, ie 1400 cal breakfast then a few hours later I'm hungry again.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Frandeman said:


> Get hight calories dense foods..
> 
> Nuts butters oils...
> 
> Easier to reach 2000 calories.. And no they won't make you fat if you are strict


 I will definitely give that a go.



DLTBB said:


> Increasing the amount of times you train per week will probably increase your appetite too, you could also get a blender and make 1-2 high calorie shakes daily if you're struggling to hit a certain amount of calories, makes things easier.


 I have found since I am not going to gym as much I am not as hungry. Yes, I would imagine it would be easier to drink rather than chow. My Whey protein is only arriving next week. So just need to get through the next few days 



Ross1991 said:


> Keep eating when you feel full is my advice, I couldn't consume more than around 3k cals not too long ago, I can easily get my 4.4k target now. Digestive Enzymes have helped me greatly as well, ie 1400 cal breakfast then a few hours later I'm hungry again.


 haha you give me hope that it's possible.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

So loading photos. It's an interesting exercise because I can see I have gained weight but not in a good way but hopefully not anymore now that i will be going 3-4 times a week that won't be an issue.

22/12/2015









24/01/2016









16/01/2016


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Went to gym today and managed to do full body for the first time this week.

*20kg 3 x15* leg press

*10kg 3x15* Lying leg curl

*3.25kg 3x15 *one-legged cable kickback (First time giving this a go so went easy)

*20kg's 3x15* seated calf raises

*3x20 *Squats

*3x20* Kettlebell Swings

*15kg 3x15 *Adducter

*15kg 3x1*5 Abducter

*5kg 3x15 *flat bench press (right wrist giving issues)

*2.5kgs 3x15 *dumbbell press

*6.25kg 3x15* pushdown

*2.5kg 3x15* barbell curl (right wrist giving issues)

*3kh 3x15 *Dumbell shrug

*3x15* Back extension

*3x20* Medicine ball twist

*20kg 3x15* crunches

My wrist has gone full retard, my right one in particular so I am not sure if I should get wrist wraps. I have read up on it and there are pro's and Con's but I don't want this to become a injury. Seems so pathetic since I am really not lifting so much weight but I do have TINY wrists though

Calories are on point today. I out ate my brothers at dinner :lol: .

Weight: 54.25 kg.s


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Janelle said:


> Went to gym today and managed to do full body for the first time this week.
> 
> *20kg 3 x15* leg press
> 
> ...


 Nice :thumb


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Went to gym today and managed to do full body for the first time this week.
> 
> *20kg 3 x15* leg press
> 
> ...


 If your wrists are giving you trouble benching make sure you're gripping the bar properly so that the weight is directly over the wrist/forearm and not higher up your palm towards your knuckles which make your hands bend backwards causing the wrist pain. My mate used to get this and that's what was causing it.

just a thought!


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Sphinkter said:


> If your wrists are giving you trouble benching make sure you're gripping the bar properly so that the weight is directly over the wrist/forearm and not higher up your palm towards your knuckles which make your hands bend backwards causing the wrist pain. My mate used to get this and that's what was causing it.
> 
> just a thought!


 Thank you! It could be that I did it incorrectly before but I do tend to grip the bar like you said. I will have a see when I am in gym today. If this continues I will just give the exercises that cause pain a rest for a week and replace it with other machines that work the same muscle groups but that do not involve a bar and work from there.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Went to gym with my dad today. Was pretty interesting and a had a good laugh. Last time he came with me I didn't yet have a routine and he said I was a fairy so today he did this workout with me and he is so tired and kept asking when we will be done :lol:

I left out all barbell exercises, giving my wrists a break

*20kg 3 x15* leg press

*10kg 3x15* Lying leg curl

*20kg's 3x15* seated calf raises

*3x20 *Squats

*15kg 3x15 *Adducter

*15kg 3x1*5 Abducter

*2.5kgs 3x15 *dumbbell press

*7.5kg 3x15* pushdown

*3kh 3x15 *Dumbell shrug

*10kg 3 x15 *Horizontal chest press (Instead of bench press)

*10kg 3x15* seated cable row

*10kg 3 x 15 *

*3x15* Back extension

*3x20* Medicine ball twist

*20kg 3x15* crunches

Finished off the session with some stretching. Used the foam roller for my calves and for my hamstrings...OH my word that was painful but SO good.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Janelle said:


> Went to gym with my dad today. Was pretty interesting and a had a good laugh. Last time he came with me I didn't yet have a routine and he said I was a fairy so today he did this workout with me and he is so tired and kept asking when we will be done :lol:
> 
> I left out all barbell exercises, giving my wrists a break
> 
> ...


 Lol you've obviously upped your game since the last time he trained with you. Them foam rollers hurt but are good. Got one at home for my back.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Thank you! It could be that I did it incorrectly before but I do tend to grip the bar like you said. I will have a see when I am in gym today. If this continues I will just give the exercises that cause pain a rest for a week and replace it with other machines that work the same muscle groups but that do not involve a bar and work from there.


 Could try Dumbbells as well might be easier on the wrists as their not stuck in one place during the movement


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

@FelonE hahaha but he won't admit how tired he was afterwards. :tongue: I have not seen him this morning yet to ask how he is doing.

@Sphinkter I was thinking about that. I was just not sure about what the cons are of using Dumbbells as apposed to the barbell?


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

Janelle said:


> @FelonE hahaha but he won't admit how tired he was afterwards. :tongue: I have not seen him this morning yet to ask how he is doing.
> 
> @Sphinkter I was thinking about that. I was just not sure about what the cons are of using Dumbbells as apposed to the barbell?


 None except you won't be able to lift as much


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Ah thank you. It should be okay for now then while I am still battling with 5kg's. ^_^


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Went to gym last night.

Upped some of the weight on the exercises as I feel ready to. I left out some of the exercises as it's shark week and I was feeling ouchie.

*20kg 3 x15* leg press

*10kg 3x15* Lying leg curl

*20kg's 3x15* seated calf raises

*15kg 3x15 *Adducter

*15kg 3x1*5 Abducter

*2.5kgs 3x15 *dumbbell press

*7.5kg 3x15* pushdown

*3kg 3x15 *Dumbell shrug

*5kg 2x 15 *Barbell curl (gave it a go again and all was okay)

*10kg 3x15* seated cable row

*3x15* Back extension

*25kg 3x15* crunch machine


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Went to gym last night.
> 
> Upped some of the weight on the exercises as I feel ready to. I left out some of the exercises as it's shark week and I was feeling ouchie.
> 
> ...


 Shark week? Hahahahaha


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

ancient_loyal said:


> Shark week? Hahahahaha


 Yes, that once a month occurrence where I make Amducious look like a kitten. :whistling:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Went for a 30 minute jog last night. 

Only going to gym tomorrow.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Worked out on Valentines day woohoo. :tongue: . Was feeling very fatigued today so that was weird. My wrists appear to be a little better.

My creatine arrived on Friday so I have been taking 5gr of that daily. Lets see what that does because I read loads of females are non responders

It has been really f'ing hot here in Gauteng.

*30kg 3 x15* leg press

*10kg 3x15* lying leg curl

*20kg's 3x15* seated calf raises

*20kg 3x15* Rotary Calf

*2.5kg 3x15 *dumbbell press

*7.5kg 3x15* pushdown

*3kg 3x15 *Dumbell shrug

*5kg 3x15 *bench press

*5kg 3x15* barbell curl

*10kg 3x15* seated cable row

*3x15* Back extension

*3x20* Medicine ball twist

*25kg 3x15* crunches


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Couldn't go to gym yesterday because I had the BIGGEST headache. Is it normal to get headaches like this when taking creatine? It has gotten slightly better but yesterday was off the charts

I am drinking half a gallon of water daily, so I am going to try drink a full gallon today and see what happens? I also find I get hungry VERY fast since I started using it even with my 1800 Cal daily intake. The hunger just comes out of nowhere and then I get moody and weak, so I realize I may need to up my daily calorie intake.

I usually take it in the morning after eating and on workout days I take it post work out with my shake.

Any advice would be so helpful. I am most likely making a newbie mistake here


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

1km warm up on the elliptical machine 00:6:35 (feels way better to warm up like this before doing weights)

*2.5kg 3x15 *dumbbell press

*3kg 3x15 *Dumbbell shrug

*7.5kg 3x15* push-down

*3kg 3x15 *kneeling one arm row

*10kg 3x15* barbell curl

*10kg 3x15 *bench press

*3x20* Medicine ball twist

*3x20* sit ups

*25kg 3x15* crunches

*3x15* Back extension

*10kg 3x15* lying leg curl

*30kg 3 x15* leg press

*20kg 3x15* Rotary Calf

Will try put the weight up on lying leg curl, Rotary Calf and dumbbell shrug next...Maybe add 5kg's to the back extensions.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

This session was almost too easy tonight, usually I get home and I am ready to pass out. I just recently upped the weight on the majority of my exercises, so will need to have a look at doing that again. Only issue is my wrists and joints at the moment, also finding my palms where the bar wrest gets sore/bruised.

Need to eat a spoon full of cement and drink a glass of water and man the F*&$ up.

Weight 56.50 Kg (seems like a huge jump) :mellow:

5 minute warm up on the elliptical machine

*3kg 3x15 *dumbbell press

*4kg 3x15 *Dumbbell shrug

*7.5kg 3x15* push-down

*10kg 3x15* barbell curl

*10kg 3x15 *bench press

*3x20* Medicine ball twist

*25kg 3x15* crunches

*3x15* Back extension (will be adding some weight to this next week)

*10kg 3x15* lying leg curl (will be going up to 15kg's next week)

*30kg 3 x15* leg press

*25kg 3x15* Rotary Calf


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Janelle said:


> This session was almost too easy tonight, usually I get home and I am ready to pass out. I just recently upped the weight on the majority of my exercises, so will need to have a look at doing that again. Only issue is my wrists and joints at the moment, also finding my palms where the bar wrest gets sore/bruised.
> 
> Need to eat a spoon full of cement and drink a glass of water and man the F*&$ up.
> 
> ...


 Going well........yeah you. ...mtfu lol


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Gym was a flop yesterday.

There is this guy at gym that wants to gym with me and show me workout  and I didn't have the energy yesterday to make small talk and say no, so I left halfway through my work out when I saw him. He is easily spotted by his neon green wife-beater top.

So now I see green and fuggin run...

5 minute warm up on the elliptical machine

*3kg 3x15 *dumbbell press

*6kg 3x15 *Dumbbell shrug

*7.5kg 3x15* push-down

*10kg 3x15* barbell curl

*3x20* Medicine ball twist

*25kg 3x15* crunches

*3x15* Back extension (will be adding some weight to this next week)


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I took the week off last week to let my body rest and I really needed it

Went to gym yesterday.

I did the super circuit.

It was so great to be done and dusted with gym within 30 minutes. my usual workout takes 1 hour 45 minutes and I think that was getting to me.

The last time I weighed myself I was 56.7 kg's (the heaviest I have been in 8 years) weighed myself yesterday and I am 54.5kg's but I also dropped the creatine so I am guessing that was all water which is shocking :mellow:

So I have decided to start cutting because I have gained way too much and I am tired of being a blubbery seal. Noticed how rubbish I looked when I took the photos for the UKM challange

So I decided I am just going to do super circuit 3 times a week and 1 day of my full body weight lifting routine. My off days I will run

I am dropping my calories too from the 1800-2000cals to just 1400 and see what happens from there.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

It's real tough getting to gym right now as there is some serious issues at home. My brother is being bullied at school. Kids are so cruel it's a joke.

Went to gym yesterday was an awesome session really pushed myself. my lungs were burning afterwards. If I can get to gym 3 times this week I am happy

5 minute warm up on elliptical

Super circuit. I make the weights heavier and do them slowly.

I don't like the idea of seeing how many reps I can do in 30 seconds as I think it sets you up for injury.

I really don't know if this is enough though?

Still sitting on 54.5kg even though I have brought my calories right down to 1200 on Monday. Feeling less bloated too


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> It's real tough getting to gym right now as there is some serious issues at home. My brother is being bullied at school. Kids are so cruel it's a joke.
> 
> Went to gym yesterday was an awesome session really pushed myself. my lungs were burning afterwards. If I can get to gym 3 times this week I am happy
> 
> ...


 Good journal, just wondering what a super circuit is? :confused1:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Good journal, just wondering what a super circuit is? :confused1:


 Thank you for that.

Super circuit is a circuit/course where you do intervals of cardio and weight training. So 30 seconds cardio and then 30 seconds weight machine.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/368267-super-circuit-weight-training/

I will try load a photo tonight of my gyms setup.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Thank you for that.
> 
> Super circuit is a circuit/course where you do intervals of cardio and weight training. So 30 seconds cardio and then 30 seconds weight machine.
> 
> ...


 OK so basically Crossfit. :lol:

HIIT is good for getting shredded so keep at it. Just stay away from high rep olympic lifts if you can.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I guess it's exactly the same concept as Crossfit 

No Olympic lifts for me.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

So lost complete interest in gym in March and I also went to KZN for a few days. So hopefully I can stick with it this time.

Saturday 02.04.16

warm up on the elliptical

30 minutes on the Super Circuit.

Monday 04.04.16

warm up on the elliptical

30 minutes on the Super Circuit.

Tomorrow I go again. I think I will do some ab exercises and squats for extra measure.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

All is going well and according to plan. My car was in for repairs the whole of last week and only got it back today so getting to gym was difficult.

Going to gym tonight to do some weights (legs) and super circuit.

I have started drinking raw veggie juices to do a bit of a detox as I am feeling sluggish. It's always great before winter

My juice is as follows 

3 beetroot

3 carrots

an apple

2 stems spring onion (normal onion can be used but it's potent)

spinach/kale

ginger

half cucumber

2 stems celery

lemon/pineapple/orange


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

SO I AM BACK...

I was locked out of my account and was not allowed access back on. Somehow tonight I got back on.

Tried changing my password multiple times and that did nothing,

I sent emails asking for help too and nobody replies???????. @Lorian can you please check this bug and I saw there was a post about this so other users are battling.

ANY WAY b!tching done.

All has been going well I just could not update on here.

stopped contraceptive a month ago for health reasons (hormones messing me up) and feeling tip top.

I was feeling lazy today

*3kg 3x15 *dumbbell press

*6kg 3x15 *Dumbbell shrug

*7.5kg 3x15* push-down

*10kg 3x15* barbell curl

and

*20kg 3 x 15* Leg Press


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Janelle said:


> SO I AM BACK...
> 
> I was locked out of my account and was not allowed access back on. Somehow tonight I got back on.
> 
> ...


 You made much progress over the past few months with your body image?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Janelle said:


> Tried changing my password multiple times and that did nothing,
> 
> I sent emails asking for help too and nobody replies???????. @Lorian can you please check this bug and I saw there was a post about this so other users are battling.


 Really sorry about that, I'm massively behind on emails at the moment. 

Glad the issue is sorted. It looks like you were able to get back on after I updated the site last week. Hopefully that update fixed the issue for good.

If it happens again please use the contact form again and I'll try to be better at responding... :innocent:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Longwaytogo said:


> You made much progress over the past few months with your body image?


 Not really like I have lost some fat but nothing major. I am just plodding along.



Lorian said:


> Really sorry about that, I'm massively behind on emails at the moment.
> 
> Glad the issue is sorted. It looks like you were able to get back on after I updated the site last week. Hopefully that update fixed the issue for good.
> 
> If it happens again please use the contact form again and I'll try to be better at responding... :innocent:


 tut tut tut @Lorian...It's all good it seems to be working fine now


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Not really like I have lost some fat but nothing major. I am just plodding along.
> 
> tut tut tut @Lorian...It's all good it seems to be working fine now


 ah don't worry you will get where you want to be. take a look at my journal see how far I need to go! lol


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

SO I have looked into a 4 day split as I find I am just doing what I like and not really following anything as I got bored...

So this is what I am starting this week.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Longwaytogo said:


> ah don't worry you will get where you want to be. take a look at my journal see how far I need to go! lol


 Yes I think it just takes very long and loads of hard work. I mean I can feel a huge difference in my strength and I don't get joint aches any more.


----------



## Longwaytogo (May 27, 2016)

Janelle said:


> SO I have looked into a 4 day split as I find I am just doing what I like and not really following anything as I got bored...
> 
> So this is what I am starting this week.
> 
> View attachment 128563


 Great job  how's your diet looking?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Longwaytogo said:


> Great job  how's your diet looking?


 I am eating pretty clean at the moment

I do a veggie juice twice daily

My diet is pretty high in protein (steak, chops, mince, egg etc etc)

Low carbs.

I am not sure what my calorie intake is at the moment to be honest

I gave up with bulking as I could not for the life of me figure out my maintenance and work from there so I ended up putting too much fat on and the gains just were not enough to warrant the fat layer and I HATED my life.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Tuesday: Lower Body

5 minute warm up on the elliptical. It so f'ing cold here in JHB

*6kgs 3 x15* Front squat - First time doing these and WOW the were amazing my legs were finished after these.

*3x20* Kettle bell swing - I need to find out how much it actually weighs. I think I need a heavier one now

*3x 15* lunges - I don't like them at all so I want to replace them

*15 kg's 3 x 15 *hamstring curl

*20kgs 3 x 15 *rotary calf

My legs are dead and I doubt I will be able to walk tomorrow.

In other news some big burly dude thought it was an amazing idea to come into the FEMALE ONLY part of the gym and continued to hit on me... I was cornered and it was terrible and I was on my frigging own. I do not understand why people do this at the gym... so now nowhere is safe.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Friday 17/06/2016

Don't know what was wrong with me. I actually ended up feeling really sick and weak towards the end of this session. I Had binged on biltong though so not sure if that had anything to do with it.

*10kg's 15x 3 *Bench Press

*3 x 20* side to side oblique medicine ball exercises

*3kg's 15 x 3 *Dumbell Shoulder press.

*5kg's 3 x 15* Bicep Curl machine (way too light but was feeling like I was going to throw up)

*7.5kgs 3x 15/10* Rope Tricep Pull Downs (first time using the rope as apposed to the bar...it killed)

*15x 3 *Back extensions

*20kg's 3 x 15 *crunch machine

I am not big on taking photos because I don't see much difference and I still have a long way to go but photos make a log more interesting


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Friday 17/06/2016
> 
> Don't know what was wrong with me. I actually ended up feeling really sick and weak towards the end of this session. I Had binged on biltong though so not sure if that had anything to do with it.
> 
> ...


 Looking good hunny, How are you feeling about the direction your going.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

arcticfox said:


> Looking good hunny, How are you feeling about the direction your going.


 Oh thank you 

I am feeling better on the 4 day split as I feel I am getting a better quality work out as apposed to my full body one that I was doing at the beginning of this log.

But we will hopefully see some results by the end of the year.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

OKAY so I am still battling to get onto the forum. I have to reset my password every single time so getting on here to post is a real Bish.

MONDAY

I went a little lighter as last time I did leg day I was so crippled by DOMS that I could not do much.

8kg's 3 x 15 Back Squat

*5kg's 3x20* Kettle Bell Swing

*20kg's 1x 15* annnnnd 10kg's 2x15 Leg Press (My muscle felt weird so I lowered the weight, rather safe than sorry)

*15kg's 1x1*5 and* 10kg's 2 x 15* Hamstring curls

*20kg's 3 x20* Rotary Calf machine

*20kg's 3 x 15* Abdominal crunch machine

10kg's 3 x 15Abductor (I do this as I have read it helps with knee stability with squats)

10kg's 3 x15Aductor (same as above)

TUESDAY

*10kg's 3x15* Bench Press (I won't go heavier than this as I don't have somebody to help me if something happens)

*20kg's 3x15* Lat Pull Down

*6kg's 3x15* Barbell Shoulder press (these are so awesome...will go heavier next time)

*3kg's 3 x 15* Front lateral raises (not in love with these so that means I must do MOAR)

DIPS: too many scary men around the gym today so I avoided the pit :lol:

*20kg's 3 x 15* Abdominal crunch machine

I looked in the mirror and I am noticing a change in my legs which is super exciting, hopefully arms will follow soon. I have a feeling I will be T-Rexing badly tomorrow

WEDNESDAY

rest and recover


----------



## arcticfox (Jan 11, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Oh thank you
> 
> I am feeling better on the 4 day split as I feel I am getting a better quality work out as apposed to my full body one that I was doing at the beginning of this log.
> 
> But we will hopefully see some results by the end of the year.


 Just keep it up and change when you start to platue


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Didn't really feel like going to gym on Friday or Saturday but I went in any case.

FRIDAY (LOWER BODY)

*8kg's 3 x15 *Front quats

*5kg's 3x20* Kettle Bell Swing

*15kg's 1x1*5 and* 10kg's 2 x 15* Hamstring curls

*20kg's 3 x20* Rotary Calf machine

*20kg's 3 x 15* Abdominal crunch machine

10kg's 3 x 15Abductor

10kg's 3 x15Aductor

SATURDAY (UPPER BOD)

*10kg's 15x 3 *Bench Press

*3 x 20* side to side oblique medicine ball exercises

*8kg's 15 x 3 Bar*bell Shoulder press.

*7.5kgs 3x 15/10* Rope Tricep Pull Downs

*25kg's 3 x 15 *crunch machine

*15kg's 3x15 *Low Row Machine

*15kg's 3x15 *Vertical Traction Machine

Weight: 54.30 kg's

SUNDAY & MONDAY: Rest days



arcticfox said:


> Just keep it up and change when you start to platue


 Indeed I will do that.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Still battling like crazy to get on the forum @Lorian I have to reset my password every time I want to log on??? I doubt it's all three of my computers that are the issue??? I have also made my password stupid simple.

Last week was chilled. I can't even remember what I did which is an issue when trying to keep my log up to date but if I cannot log on then I am not sure. I am doing this log mainly because it's one of the few female logs on this forum...female activity is massively lacking on here.

I signed up with a personal trainer as I actually need help with form etc etc I don't want to end up doing exercises wrong or lifting with poor form.

I have been going way too light and I am a lot stronger than what I give myself credit.

All my lifts have been near the 10kg mark but I can lift 15kg's with ease and legs are at about 20kg's that also goes for back too.

I have a crooked spine (pelvis is also stuffed) which has caused my body to be totally misaligned and one side is very much stronger than the other side, so ultimately the strong side is pulling my spine out.

So we will be working on getting that right for the first month with getting the weak side strong etc

We will also be working on strength a bit that way when I start lifting heavier it will be more controlled and my form will be on point

I will be taking before photos tonight and will post those once I have actually made some progress

BEST THING EVER I will no longer be hassled at gym any more and I can now make use of all the machines without blokes peacocking towards me.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Janelle said:


> Still battling like crazy to get on the forum @Lorian I have to reset my password every time I want to log on??? I doubt it's all three of my computers that are the issue??? I have also made my password stupid simple.


 When you login, are you logging in using your email address or your username?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Lorian said:


> When you login, are you logging in using your email address or your username?


 I have been using my email? Could that be the problem?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Last night was Triceps and pecs/chest.

Boxing for 10 minutes (warm up)

7.5kg's 3 x15 Tricep Pull downs (wide grip for the first two sets and narrow grip for the last)

10kg's 2 x 15 incline bench press (barbell) and 10kg's 1 x15 Tricep bench press (dumbells)

3 x 15 push ups (modified)

2.5kg's 3 x15 Tricep Kickbacks (to failure)

10kg's 3 x15 Tricep bench press

2.5kg's 3 x 15 Cable crossover (to failure)

10kg's 3x15 Horizontal chest press machine (To failure)

10kg's 3 x15 Pec Flye machine (to failure)

I think that's all we did. It's hard to keep track of what he made me do as I usually keep track of my exercises on my phone but I don't have my phone on me when I am with him as it just gets in the way.

I am feeling good this morning 

Trying to get 2200 Cals a day now


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Janelle said:


> I have been using my email? Could that be the problem?


 Yes, a few people seem to have issues when using their email.
Please try logging in with your username and see if that solves it.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Lorian said:


> Yes, a few people seem to have issues when using their email.
> Please try logging in with your username and see if that solves it.


 Aaah I have been using my username since and I am logging in without an issue.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Yesterday was an utter flop.

My trainer gave me a program for shoulders and back and there was simply too much to complete. I don't have the time or the energy to be able to complete what he wanted for me.

*Medicine Ball Throw/ Wall slams*

3x 10

*Push Press squats*

10kgs 5 x 4

10kg's 5x 5

10kg's 5 x 6

10kg's 3 x 3

I thought I was going to puke

*Bent over row*

I modified it and did

10kg's 3 x 10

He wanted me to do the below mentioned

3 x 12

5x5

5x6

3x3

*Overhead medicine ball throws*

I did 3 x 11 By this point it was an hour and 15 minutes in and I was finished.

he wanted me to do

5x5

5x5

5x5

3x8

5x8

6x8

I stopped and walked out of gym at this point. I am the type of person that if I set out to do something I have to complete it otherwise I fail. So this is the first time that I actually hated gym and left there feeling terrible about myself

The rest of what he wanted me to do is stated below

*Reverse Dumbell Flies ( didn't complete the rest*

*4x6*

*8*

*4x6*

*4x6*

*8*

*2x6*

*8*

*4x6*

*8*

*Lar Pulldowns*

*4x10*

*seated bicep curl*

*3 x12*

I am really grumpy today and I am f*ck sore from all the squatting. I have no idea what the hell he was thinking when writing that up for me. So I will chat to him tonight as I actually want to try and understand the reasoning.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Yesterday was an utter flop.
> 
> My trainer gave me a program for shoulders and back and there was simply too much to complete. I don't have the time or the energy to be able to complete what he wanted for me.
> 
> ...


 That has got to be a mistake?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

superpube said:


> That has got to be a mistake?


 I am agreeing with you. I will put an update later tonight after I have seen him.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

do you use a commercial gym by chance, my wife and I recently joined one near to my office to use in addition to the bodybuilding gym near home. They insisted on my wife having a programme done by one of their trainers. I flatly refused. well what a crock. My wife hwilst not long after having a baby doesnt currently look it, has been in bodybuilding for over 15 years and competed. they gave her a totally pointless for her goals and like you often endless sets that have very little use.

my advice based on what he has given you is bin him off !


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Yesterday was an utter flop.
> 
> My trainer gave me a program for shoulders and back and there was simply too much to complete. I don't have the time or the energy to be able to complete what he wanted for me.
> 
> ...


 For lack of of a better phrase tell your trainer they are an idiot and sack them off. This is ridiculous. I would even ask for my money back.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Janelle said:


> Aaah I have been using my username since and I am logging in without an issue.


 Great, glad it's sorted


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Heya boys 



Mayzini said:


> do you use a commercial gym by chance, my wife and I recently joined one near to my office to use in addition to the bodybuilding gym near home. They insisted on my wife having a programme done by one of their trainers. I flatly refused. well what a crock. My wife hwilst not long after having a baby doesnt currently look it, has been in bodybuilding for over 15 years and competed. they gave her a totally pointless for her goals and like you often endless sets that have very little use.
> 
> my advice based on what he has given you is bin him off !


 Yup I go to a commercial gym. The second biggest in my country. It makes no sense at all because when I work out with him he keeps to normal sets with a normal rep ranges e.g (3 x 12)... So I am not sure what the above is about at all as it is not a reflection on how he trains me one on one.

I mean the exercises above are pretty good I think. I rate I will just tweak them to normal sets and rep ranges. I mean I follow a lot of journals on here and I don't see anybody doing those sets etc



Quackerz said:


> For lack of of a better phrase tell your trainer they are an idiot and sack them off. This is ridiculous. I would even ask for my money back.


 I think the issue is: that I do not pay him for making the plans up (I have said I would pay him for a program for the days I don't train with him). If you look further up I have posted one of my workouts with him and I will shortly be posting last night's work out.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

*LAST NIGHT: LEGS*

Lat night was a light session because my knee got irritated with the lunges I did. I detest lunges as I feel they are honestly the most unstable exercise I know. My balance is very poor so doing lunges is demon work. My knee is all swollen today above the knee cap and I cannot bend it as it feels tight, there is no pain though. I don't feel pain that bad so I tend to over look it which is my fault

Lets get to what I did though.

*Walking lunges*

6kg's 2x10 on each leg

*Stationary lunges*

6kg's 2x10 on each leg (This is where the issue came in. My knee started feeling unsafe with these)

*Jumping over a box*

3x10 (this aggravated the knee further)

we tried to do squatting but

*Rotary calf machine*

20kg's 2x20 (went to failure)

25kg's 2x20 (went to failure)

30kg's 1x15 (failure reached)

*Seated leg curl machine*

10kg's 2 x 12

15kg's 1 x12

Annnnd I cannot remember the rest


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Heya boys
> 
> Yup I go to a commercial gym. The second biggest in my country. It makes no sense at all because when I work out with him he keeps to normal sets with a normal rep ranges e.g (3 x 12)... So I am not sure what the above is about at all as it is not a reflection on how he trains me one on one.
> 
> ...


 Boxing for 10 minutes (warm up)

7.5kg's 3 x15 Tricep Pull downs (wide grip for the first two sets and narrow grip for the last)

10kg's 2 x 15 incline bench press (barbell) and 10kg's 1 x15 Tricep bench press (dumbells)

3 x 15 push ups (modified)

2.5kg's 3 x15 Tricep Kickbacks (to failure)

10kg's 3 x15 Tricep bench press

2.5kg's 3 x 15 Cable crossover (to failure)

10kg's 3x15 Horizontal chest press machine (To failure)

10kg's 3 x15 Pec Flye machine (to failure)

Is this the one you are referencing to?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Boxing for 10 minutes (warm up)
> 
> 7.5kg's 3 x15 Tricep Pull downs (wide grip for the first two sets and narrow grip for the last)
> 
> ...


 Yes this is the one.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Yes this is the one.


 It's the same as the other workout you did, there is no structure to the layout of how the exercises are ordered. It's too random.

If you want to progress then this would really not be what I would do if I was honest with you. If you are just looking for general fitness/activity to work your body and burn kcals though then it would fine, it's dependant on your goals really.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> It's the same as the other workout you did, there is no structure to the layout of how the exercises are ordered. It's too random.
> 
> If you want to progress then this would really not be what I would do if I was honest with you. If you are just looking for general fitness/activity to work your body and burn kcals though then it would fine, it's dependant on your goals really.


 I am with Quakerz, the point I tried to make is that in commercial gyms, generally ( not always) the PT's are freshly qualified and use generic "fitness" style set ups. The plans are generally ok for the general overweight person hitting the gym for the first time, as anyone will see benefit from sitting on their couch eating pizza. However if you are looking and progressive transformation then I am afraid in general, these types of PT's and by the plan you have supplied so far he would seem to fit that bill. as quakerz said the structure is all over the place.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

I was just thinking you could ask Hera on here, she has a log and she is an experienced lifter.

I spoke to my wife and she has trained for many years competed for a while in her twenties, we used to train together but due to my work and her being at home with the baby, she trains on her own now and can lifts four days a week whereas I struggle through work so vary 3/4 days lifting depending on where I am in the world. She sent me over the plan she currently works from not sure where she got it from to be honest, She hates Lunges too as she has issues with her knees built does have them in there and she simply does standard bodyweight lunges. I want it known I am not claiming to be a trainer or anything and there are many on here that have much more experience and expertise than me.

I haven't examined it in great detail either. I would say on first glance its a bit generic bro science 3 sets of whatever but my wife said she chose it as since the baby she has a rubbish memory so she says its easy to remember 3 sets of 8-12 or whatever, and often it means she hasn't got to constantly refer back to to sheet of paper. She states its the consistency that matters, easy to follow programs are much better for consistency. She runs this program for 3 weeks and then reduces the rep ranges for 3 weeks to 6-8 reps increasing the weights, then reverts back to this. in addition she does when she can fit it in circuit training on a Monday and Friday 30-40 mins and as much as I know she hates to admit it her favourite she goes to a glow fit class one evening also as cardio. she did add where is refers to bench press, she often switches to DB flat press/incline press but the basis is the same. Thought it might help


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> It's the same as the other workout you did, there is no structure to the layout of how the exercises are ordered. It's too random.
> 
> If you want to progress then this would really not be what I would do if I was honest with you. If you are just looking for general fitness/activity to work your body and burn kcals though then it would fine, it's dependant on your goals really.


 No this is not what I want. I want to build some strength that way I don't hurt myself and then build some muscle from there. I am slightly tired of not seeing results etc but I am in better shape than what I was last year. I can feel the muscle has grown. He knows I want to build muscle and I realize I have a long way to go before I will see anything as he has pointed out a lot of stuff I did not realize before.



Mayzini said:


> I am with Quakerz, the point I tried to make is that in commercial gyms, generally ( not always) the PT's are freshly qualified and use generic "fitness" style set ups. The plans are generally ok for the general overweight person hitting the gym for the first time, as anyone will see benefit from sitting on their couch eating pizza. However if you are looking and progressive transformation then I am afraid in general, these types of PT's and by the plan you have supplied so far he would seem to fit that bill. as quakerz said the structure is all over the place.


 I hear you both on the points you have made. I am pretty much a first timer though. Before I started gym in Oct last year I detested exercise, though I used to do swimming pretty seriously and cross country as they are loner sports and didn't require me to have to interact with people so I liked those. I am not overweight but I am weak and it's my first time lifting etc but I really enjoy it. I have been overly cautious with the weight I am moving because I am scared my form is off and yeah watching youtube videos helps but having somebody there to correct you is really nice and that's what I have been enjoying with the trainer.

He has been trying to get me to do box jumps and lunges and other fancy crossfit stuff and because of my back I just do not have the stabilization and balance for any of that. I am very hard on my feet and land like an elephant .



Mayzini said:


> I was just thinking you could ask Hera on here, she has a log and she is an experienced lifter.
> 
> I spoke to my wife and she has trained for many years competed for a while in her twenties, we used to train together but due to my work and her being at home with the baby, she trains on her own now and can lifts four days a week whereas I struggle through work so vary 3/4 days lifting depending on where I am in the world. She sent me over the plan she currently works from not sure where she got it from to be honest, She hates Lunges too as she has issues with her knees built does have them in there and she simply does standard bodyweight lunges. I want it known I am not claiming to be a trainer or anything and there are many on here that have much more experience and expertise than me.
> 
> I haven't examined it in great detail either. I would say on first glance its a bit generic bro science 3 sets of whatever but my wife said she chose it as since the baby she has a rubbish memory so she says its easy to remember 3 sets of 8-12 or whatever, and often it means she hasn't got to constantly refer back to to sheet of paper. She states its the consistency that matters, easy to follow programs are much better for consistency. She runs this program for 3 weeks and then reduces the rep ranges for 3 weeks to 6-8 reps increasing the weights, then reverts back to this. in addition she does when she can fit it in circuit training on a Monday and Friday 30-40 mins and as much as I know she hates to admit it her favourite she goes to a glow fit class one evening also as cardio. she did add where is refers to bench press, she often switches to DB flat press/incline press but the basis is the same. Thought it might help


 I will go have a look at Hera's log tonight and have a see.

Aaah thank you so much for all the information provided. It's nice to have something to actually work off because up till now I have just been pulling stuff off the web and there is so much out there that it's so daunting. The chicks don't really share much either just in general. So I guess this is all trial and error to see what works for me.

Yup I tend to agree with your wife I hate having to refer to my phone or a printed out sheet to see sets and reps etc that's why I have been doing the 3 x 15 setup.

For now I will keep Jonathan as I have signed a contract with him etc. I will see how the rest of the week goes with him. From there I can chat to him and hopefully we can reach middle ground. He seems to have realized that there are certain things that I simply cannot do that the average Jane can do and I am a special case so he has promised to change my program.

For now I must just get this knee back in shape. I don't know How long this is going to take and I am pretty frustrated as my legs are my favorite to work.

I am using DMSO to help with the inflammation and pain. It penetrates deeps into the tissue so this should be good to go in two weeks.

I won't ever look at lunges again they are the worst exercises ever created in my opinion.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> No this is not what I want. I want to build some strength that way I don't hurt myself and then build some muscle from there. I am slightly tired of not seeing results etc but I am in better shape than what I was last year. I can feel the muscle has grown. He knows I want to build muscle and I realize I have a long way to go before I will see anything as he has pointed out a lot of stuff I did not realize before.
> 
> I hear you both on the points you have made. I am pretty much a first timer though. Before I started gym in Oct last year I detested exercise, though I used to do swimming pretty seriously and cross country as they are loner sports and didn't require me to have to interact with people so I liked those. I am not overweight but I am weak and it's my first time lifting etc but I really enjoy it. I have been overly cautious with the weight I am moving because I am scared my form is off and yeah watching youtube videos helps but having somebody there to correct you is really nice and that's what I have been enjoying with the trainer.
> 
> ...


 I wish you all the best Janelle.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> No this is not what I want. I want to build some strength that way I don't hurt myself and then build some muscle from there. I am slightly tired of not seeing results etc but I am in better shape than what I was last year. I can feel the muscle has grown. He knows I want to build muscle and I realize I have a long way to go before I will see anything as he has pointed out a lot of stuff I did not realize before.
> 
> I hear you both on the points you have made. I am pretty much a first timer though. Before I started gym in Oct last year I detested exercise, though I used to do swimming pretty seriously and cross country as they are loner sports and didn't require me to have to interact with people so I liked those. I am not overweight but I am weak and it's my first time lifting etc but I really enjoy it. I have been overly cautious with the weight I am moving because I am scared my form is off and yeah watching youtube videos helps but having somebody there to correct you is really nice and that's what I have been enjoying with the trainer.
> 
> ...


 Did not mean to offend you which I seem to have done, good luck with it none the less.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Did not mean to offend you which I seem to have done, good luck with it none the less.


 You have not offended me at all :huh: . You have been really really helpful :tongue:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> You have not offended me at all :huh: . You have been really really helpful :tongue:


 My mistake, seemed like I did. Well like I said, good luck with your training.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> My mistake, seemed like I did. Well like I said, good luck with your training.


 Not at all. I just tend to waffle and maybe that came off defensive when I was just elaborating. Thanks for the luck. Things should get better now


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Not at all. I just tend to waffle and maybe that came off defensive when I was just elaborating. Thanks for the luck. Things should get better now


 From your pics you seem to be doing fine already IMO. 

If you want to progress more though just stress to your trainer about starting off with compound movements and linear periodization, then move onto the isolation work for pump sets. It will allow for better form and more weight to be used on the compounds, these are the bread and butter really, everything else is called assistance for a reason. Just some advice, not trying to criticise. Hope it improves for you.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> From your pics you seem to be doing fine already IMO.
> 
> If you want to progress more though just stress to your trainer about starting off with compound movements and linear periodization, then move onto the isolation work for pump sets. It will allow for better form and more weight to be used on the compounds, these are the bread and butter really, everything else is called assistance for a reason. Just some advice, not trying to criticise. Hope it improves for you.


 Thank you so much. :tongue: I will look all of this up.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Everything seems to be going really well since I last posted. We won't be doing any heavy impact exercises to save my knees for a bit. I will be looking up what Quackers has suggested. 

I seem to have lost some body fat (especially on my tummy and hips) but gained on the scale which is cool. I only do a weekly weigh in that way I can track if I am putting on too much too fast though I know there are other factors to consider when weighing one's self.

On a more positive note my Knee seems to be way better and the swelling has gone done nicely as I was able to front squat with 10kg's yesterday without an issue though on warming up my knee felt weird. So still taking it easy.

I am going to try my best to track my Calories this week so that I can see what is going on over there.

Any hoozle hope you guys have a fabulous week.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Morning everybody. :thumb

It's freezing cold here in deep dark Africa. This morning it's 4 degrees which is pretty cold for us. My car was frosted over :huh:

Any way just popping in. All is going well with my training. Last night I did my first few dead lifts which was pretty awesome as we have been working towards that the whole month :tongue: just to make sure my form is right etc I managed 20 kg's

The weight has gone up a lot for most of the machines I have been doing.

Rotary calf machine is now at 35 kg's

Leg extension is at 22.5 kg's

So there is steady progress.

Squatting is going well too I could never get my thighs parallel to the floor and now I can drop just below parallel.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

keep Going Janelle, when it gets cold is the time most let things slide so good to hear ur sticking with it.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

All is going well my side.

Had my first weigh in yesterday. I am sitting at 17.2% body fat. I am seeing changes now especially in my legs and arms, so I am very happy with my decision to hire Jonathan 

I am now up to 56 kg's so there is progress there by 1 kg in a about 6 weeks. Which is not too bad I think

Tonight is chest and triceps

cheers


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Good work body fat number is nice for a woman so keep it up


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> Good work body fat number is nice for a woman so keep it up


 Thank you. I thought I was way higher than that to be honest.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Chest and Triceps (Friday Night)

It went really well. My bench press has gone up :tongue:

I am now okay-ish with the 15 kg So we did one set with the 20 kg.

Tricep pull downs were terrible and I usually look forward to tricep work as my chest is really weak in comparison but I think the muscles were pooped after the bench press, none the less I am not complaining.

I had a good giggle with the push up as they are honestly my nemesis but I am improving slowly but steadily.

Tonight is back, shoulders and biceps.

My routine has changed up a bit so I am looking forward to that.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Janelle said:


> Chest and Triceps (Friday Night)
> 
> It went really well. My bench press has gone up [IMG alt=":tongue:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_001_tongue.gif&key=184f619c92e3d299e232935140c3574be55beb97ccfd9616a5b8620a7d2dcbef[/IMG]
> 
> ...


 Great news on your bench well done!

I hate shoulders, literally worst body part for strength for me.

Do you find you struggle with back and shoulders together?

Anywho good luck!


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

MunchieBites said:


> Great news on your bench well done!
> 
> I hate shoulders, literally worst body part for strength for me.
> 
> ...


 Aaaah thank you so much :tongue:

Back and shoulders are not my weakest or my strongest to be honest, I don't have any issues training them together  . Though my PT was upset I was not training hard enough with them so that has been sorted in the last two weeks.

It's my chest that is REALLY weak though my triceps are stronger. When I say weak I mean I can literally only manage 1.25 kg's on a cable crossover, I can hardly manage push ups too :mellow: but I am just going to persevere and things will get better.

I guess any given person will have a group of muscles that need working on more so than the other groups and the trick is just to train them not avoid them, though I find that easier said than done. :whistling:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

YESTERDAY: LEGS and glutes

Goddess help me! That was the most intense session I had in a while. I actually thought I was going to collapse or throw up...maybe both. We usually only train ham or quads but yesterday he put them together which was a nice change up for me. 

Seated hamstring curls (To failure)

Leg extensions (to failure)

Cable kick backs

Cable side kicks

Dead lifts

Dumbbell step ups (To failure)

EDIT

We are still taking things easy as my knee has a tendency to give issues with no warning.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Morning :tongue:

I had a really awesome weekend. I put an extra leg day in on Saturday which I think I am going to keep that way I am getting legs done twice a week (Tues & Sats). pt says it should be fine provided I am recovered from my Tuesday workout. I think it will help a lot as my legs and glutes are what I am wanting to develop the most.

Went for a brisk walk yesterday with my Shadow dog. He was so excited he slobbered every where and ended up looking like a rabies infested hound which is pretty scary looking because he is pitch black and has a tendency to walk with his scruff up :tongue: .

Things are slowly warming up here which is great.

*Today: Back, Shoulders and biceps.*

I am going to up the weight on most of the below today as I have a tendency to be over cautious .

Seated revers dumbbell flyes

Barbell row

Upright barbell row

Pull downs

Dumbbell flyes

Bent over row machine

Straight arm pull down

Reverse grip barbell curls

Dumbbell Curls

Push Press squats

Then some good old stretching there after.

At the end of the month I will load some photos. As of now the changes that are happening are not really showing up on camera which is slightly frustrating because they are there.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Morning :tongue:
> 
> I had a really awesome weekend. I put an extra leg day in on Saturday which I think I am going to keep that way I am getting legs done twice a week (Tues & Sats). pt says it should be fine provided I am recovered from my Tuesday workout. I think it will help a lot as my legs and glutes are what I am wanting to develop the most.
> 
> ...


 good work glad you are enjoying it still. what sort of rep range and sets is having you do for this lot ?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> good work glad you are enjoying it still. what sort of rep range and sets is having you do for this lot ?


 Thank you. Yes I am really enjoying it still.

I do 3 to 4 sets and I only put the weight up on the last set of each exercise and I was failing between rep 9-12

e.g Dumbbell Curls 2.5 kg x 30, 2.5 kg x 30 and lastly is 5 kg x 20

I am at an awkward stage where I can no longer gym in the lady only section as most of the weights are simply too light but in the main section some of the weights are too heavy as the go up in 5 kg's steps


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Thank you. Yes I am really enjoying it still.
> 
> I do 3 to 4 sets and I only put the weight up on the last set of each exercise and I was failing between rep 9-12
> 
> ...


 Go all out in the free weights section ! Screw the blokes in there !!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> Go all out in the free weights section ! Screw the blokes in there !!


 Bit over board that mate, friction and stuff becomes a problem then

if there is over ten lads it will be hard work


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Plate said:


> Bit over board that mate, friction and stuff becomes a problem then
> 
> if there is over ten lads it will be hard work


 Lol half with have deca dick so she will be ok with that lot and other tren dick so will want to screw her brains out but will be out of breath after a minute so she could probably handle it !


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Mayzini said:


> Lol half with have deca dick so she will be ok with that lot and other tren dick so will want to screw her brains out but will be out of breath after a minute so she could probably handle it !


 Lol true, she will be back on the db's after a few mins :lol:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

:tongue: Morning boys @Plate and @Mayzini ...I had such a giggle waking up to these comments. I had to double check it was my journal :whistling:



Mayzini said:


> Go all out in the free weights section ! Screw the blokes in there !!


 YAS!!!!



Mayzini said:


> Lol half with have deca dick so she will be ok with that lot and other tren dick so will want to screw her brains out but will be out of breath after a minute so she could probably handle it !


 Oh my glob :lol: at any given time there is possibly 10 body builders then from there you work your way down to the teenagers and old men. So like many MANY men and one chick fairying around but yes I should not care but you know that feeling you get when you are being watched :mellow: and you turn around and you see a guy looking at you from way over there :huh: and he is like on his last last few reps of his last set....

Funny thing, the BIG guys mind their own business. Yes they look but don't approach. It's the smaller little creatures that crawl out the wood works that bother me :lol: . They are the ones the come and lean against the machine like "Do you need some help?"  "I can show you how to do that better" and "we should train together"...Bless them



Plate said:


> Bit over board that mate, friction and stuff becomes a problem then
> 
> if there is over ten lads it will be hard work


 Very hard work.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

OKAY so last night was my beloved LEG DAY.

It was a really awesome session that left me feeling really tired afterwards.

*Dead Lift*

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

So I am super stoked about this as when I started with this maybe 5 weeks ago I was only doing 4kg dumbbells...This is just under 50% of my weight. So the PT is chuffed with my progress.

*Front Squat*

15kg x15

15kg x15

15kg x15

15kg x15

Oh my word. These are hectic. There is so much to concentrate on like making sure knees don't wobble, drive up with the ass etc etc I was a mess afterwards.

*Rotary Calf*

20kg x 30

25kg x 30

30kg x 30

*Leg Extension*

20kg x 12-15

22.5kg x 12

15kgx 5 slow, stop and release then 10 reps normal

15kgx 5 slow, stop and release then 10 reps normal

*Laying Hamstring Curls*

20kg x 15

25kg x 10

I won't be doing this machine again, My quads get pressed into the cushion which is so painful and meh. After a while a got sick of it and asked us to move to the seated machine.

*Seated Hamstring machine*

25kg x 15

25 kg x 15

This was just uncomfortable after the that machine. My muscles were sore and I think I had reached the end so these last two sets were not my best. I get a weird pressure on the outer portion just behind my knees when doing heavy weight with this machine. So that coupled with sore quads was just meh

Today is rest day and I am feeling super tired and sore all over but I am happy for it.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Morning 

Last night: Chest and Triceps

My triceps are utterly finished I am suffering with major DOMS today. Everything to do with triceps was done to failure last night. He usually makes me do push ups at the very end of the work out when I am depleted of all energy. Last night I could hardly do 10 as I had no control left :mellow: .

Cable Flyes

1.25 kg x 1

2.5 kg x 1

2.5 kg x 1

Cable Cross overs

1.25 kg x 1

2.5 kg x 1

2.5 kg x 1

I have slowly gotten better with these. I think I mentioned before that this is where I am measuring my progress most as I am extremely weak with the above exercises. So to be able to do 2.5kg is a big thing for me mmmkay. He did try put it up to 3 kgs buuuuut nothing happened.

I never post what I eat so yesterday was like this

Breakfast: Toast and cheese

Lunch: Bowl of pasta with bacon

Dinner: 2 x fish fillets and chips

I drink Half a gallon of water daily, 2 x coffee, 2 x tea

I am not watching what I eat as that just stresses me out, I eat what I want when I want. I am training hard enough to do so.

Weighed myself last night and I am sitting just under 56 kg's so my weight is steady.

Missing my core workout tonight but will throw it in tomorrow with legs. I need the rest to be honest because my whole body is just stiff


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

HAPPY MONDAY GUYS 

This weekend was super fabulous. I had a great Glutes, Quads and calves workout on Saturday.

So you know I mentioned I get this feeling I am being watched??? well I looked behind me and there was Monty (Big chocolate man) staring, I have never done calf raises as fast as I did to scramble away from him. I Hobbled to the other side of the gym to do Leg press and he still followed me to do an arm machine which was close to mine. So I left because I knew the minute he was done with his set he will come talk to me like he usually does and I will be stuck on the leg press.

Did I mention this was the guy I was ready to throw Dumbbells at as he had me cornered in the ladies section (twice)? and told him he is an agitation??? He waits for Monday and Fridays and Sats when my pt is not with me... THICK AS A PLANK... I cannot wait for next year when I move in with my partner and I can drag him to gym with me so this kind of rubbish stops and now I totally understand why the rest of the ladies that weight lift have their boyfriends milling around

Today is the usual: Back, Shoulders and biceps. I am not going to write it down as it has been written previously and nothing has changed much besides adding extra weight.

Going to be cutting blatant sugar out of my diet as I find I have been eating way too much of that. When I say Sugar I mean sweets, cakes, sugar in my coffee etc

I don't mind getting sugar from my carbs, fruits etc etc.

I go on holiday on the 24th of September and wouldn't mind losing a bit of weight just so that I look okay in my bikini


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

*Last night: Leg and Glutes*

8 minute warm up on the cycling machine

*20 kg back squat *3 x 10

*normal squats *4 x 15 (Here we were just working on my form)

*8 kg Dumbbell Step up *4 x 10 (10 reps each side) These will be the death of me, I have no balance and after squatting my stabilizing muscles are finished so I have less balance but it's a good challenge and with time I will get better, hopefully.

*20 kg Deadlift *3 x 12 I am really enjoying these

*25 kg sumo Deadlift *1 x 10

maxed at 25 kg seated leg curl

Did some calf work too not writing down reps as I do it all to failure and that varies with each set


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

So this is the progress made over 25 days. The photo on top was take on the first of Aug and the photo below it was taken on the eve of the 25 of Aug.

Yes the lighting is different and the angle at which I am holding my arm is different but hey there is progress even if it's small[IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png[/IMG]

View attachment untitled.JPG


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> So this is the progress made over 25 days. The photo on top was take on the first of Aug and the photo below it was taken on the eve of the 25 of Aug.
> 
> Yes the lighting is different and the angle at which I am holding my arm is different but hey there is progress even if it's small[IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 134825


 progress is progress, putting on any size will ultimately come down to calorie intake along with your training. If your not eating enough you wont put on, but keep at it.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> progress is progress, putting on any size will ultimately come down to calorie intake along with your training. If your not eating enough you wont put on, but keep at it.


 You are right though. It's all down to getting those calories in. I feel like I am a locust recently. Yes plodding along


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> You are right though. It's all down to getting those calories in. I feel like I am a locust recently. Yes plodding along


 I envy you a little I am cutting, although having a short break form the cut from Saturday as I fly to Portugal for a week in the sun and sit back. going to increase the cardio though as the villa has pool so plan to bang out 50 lengths each morning and then I have 4 rounds of golf booked as well so should be ok. My bulk doesn't start until November time, and my daily calories double from what they are now and trying to get all those calories in clean is fun at first then does become a chore.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> I envy you a little I am cutting, although having a short break form the cut from Saturday as I fly to Portugal for a week in the sun and sit back. going to increase the cardio though as the villa has pool so plan to bang out 50 lengths each morning and then I have 4 rounds of golf booked as well so should be ok. My bulk doesn't start until November time, and my daily calories double from what they are now and trying to get all those calories in clean is fun at first then does become a chore.


 Noooo don't envy meee. I am going on holiday to the seaside and to visit my partner end September and I am looking rounded for the use of a better word :lol: . It's hard to wrap my head around that I am going to continue with this well into December maybe even next year as there is no point in cutting as there is not much to show right now.

Your holiday sounds like it's going to be an utter recharge to be honest. That's great that you are continuing with some cardio every morning though . You must be excited. I find this time of the year everybody is a bit tired and meh. It is a real chore getting the calories in after a while and one does get tired of grazing continually.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Morning everybody.

Just a lil update

My pt is moving my schedule around as he wants to swap my chest and tricep day that he usually does with me for my back, Shoulders and bicep day that I do alone. I have managed to tweak a muscle in my right shoulder. The Lateral part of the deltoid is just inflamed and not happy. Not very amused with myself right now as this is hindering most of the exercises I do. So I think he wants to keep an eye on me to prevent me from hurting it further.

Other than that there is not much else going on.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Morning everybody.
> 
> Just a lil update
> 
> ...


 How did you do it?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> How did you do it?


 Morning morning, Quackerz

I got overly enthusiastic with my 5kg front raises. I felt popping in my right shoulder as I lifted the dumbbell It's my fault as I went too heavy though I have done 5kg before but my pt said I should not go that heavy if he is not there to check my form etc.

I am still feeling pain now just moving and doing daily movements with it.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

*Saturday was BOOTY day.*

I actually forgot to do a few of my exercises now that I look back. I have porridge brain recently.

Cable kick backs

Cable side kicks

Dumbbell step ups

Leg Press

Rotary calf machine

Glute bridges

Sit ups

Side to side oblique

I have pretty much cut down on sugar completely and I have lost a bit on my tummy area which is great. Not sure if it is water or fat but I am not complaining in the least. 20 more days till holiday and I am so stoked

*Sunday*

I went for a nice long walk and then I tanned as the weather was on point  . There is literally no where private in my yard to tan naked and I really do not fancy tan lines.

*MONDAY*

It's the first time I will be doing chest and triceps without my pt and I am not feeling overly confident about that as chest is my weakest group. I will post here later to say how it was etc etc


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> Morning morning, Quackerz
> 
> I got overly enthusiastic with my 5kg front raises. I felt popping in my right shoulder as I lifted the dumbbell It's my fault as I went too heavy though I have done 5kg before but my pt said I should not go that heavy if he is not there to check my form etc.
> 
> I am still feeling pain now just moving and doing daily movements with it.


 I would just stop doing them. Add in more posterior and medial delt work, last thing you want is overdeveloped front delts, caused me no end of injury and took ages to fix. A f**ked rotor cuff is the last thing you want.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> I would just stop doing them. Add in more posterior and medial delt work, last thing you want is overdeveloped front delts, caused me no end of injury and took ages to fix. A f**ked rotor cuff is the last thing you want.


 Agreeing with you completely. I have stopped doing front raises. There are other shoulder exercises that I can do that don't cause discomfort so I will be doing those. It does feel better though as last week it hurt when I was doing cable flyes and yesterday there was no complaint.

YUP Shoulder injuries are pretty hectic. I saw a poor 18 year old boy completely F-up his shoulder yesterday. GUESS what he did...HE carried on lifting with the messed up shoulder!!!! He didn't know what sets where or what resting between sets was either. His form in every exercise I saw him do was really really poor. He was lifting too heavy too. I feel bad for men in a way because there is so much pressure to lift heavy etc


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

YESTERDAY: Chest and Triceps

It actually was not that bad doing it all by myself the only thing I battled with was counting reps as the pt does that for me so that I concentrate on my breathing :lol: . I am real bad at multitasking has to do with my ADD. I kept things light for chest but just added an extra set to go to failure. I am so dead today I feel like a zombie.

I had a terrible pump from working triceps my arms felt like balloons

Any way Legs tonight and I am very excited as we putting some resistance bands in with my side squats


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Shoulder is doing well. Was able to do the majority of my back, Shoulders and biceps workout yesterday without out it giving me a hard time. It was niggling towards the end which is to be expected but nothing too bad.

*Tonight: core *

Planks

side planks

Sit ups

Side to side oblique with medicine ball

Heal touches

and that's about it really

Going to go buy some loop bands to take with me on holiday.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Sorry I have been so quiet over the last few days. I have been really busy and stressed. I have my uni interview coming up soon and this will make or break whether I get in or not.

I have an assessment tonight with my PT to check my progress and the like. Will be interesting to see but kind of nervous as I don't feel I have made huge progress with regards to muscle mass. After that It's leg day.

Nothing much else to report. Workouts are going well.

I was not overly motivated yesterday for chest as I find it a big bore and not enjoyable. I also managed to pull my trap (I think) when trying to reach for a pen that got stuck between the wall and a heave cabinet. My whole trap area is stiff (in a bad way) today...Stoopud hoomun

I must remember to load more photos of my progress...I am lazy to do it. I wish the mobile site was user friendly to be honest.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Okay so had my assessment thing he checked my BP, BF% etc. All is good from the looks of it. I am now sitting at 18.1% body fat which is to be expected since I am I am eating more to build mass. I am not bothered at all. I have lost % around my arms, My thighs are the same which is good.

So I finally got my lazy ass on my home laptop so will load some progress photos. It's nothing major but it's still cool that the work I am putting in is paying off.

SO the top photo was last night and the bottom was on the 1st of last month. There is a lil summin summin happening


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Thighs and bum are thicker/bigger. So this photo was taken on the 22/12/2016 and the one on the right 04/07/2016 and the other is just extra I guess.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Today is Booty and Core

1 minute x 3 Planks

Alternate heal touches

3 x 20 Sit ups

Oblique medicine ball

3x 12-15 Cable kick backs

3 x 12-15 Cable side kicks

10kg 3 x 12-15 Dumbbell step ups

(20kg 1x 12) (30kg 2 x 12) Leg Press

25kg 3 x to failure Rotary calf machine

1 minute x 3 Glute bridges

I don't know what to call this other exercise. It's done on the smith machine. You sit back onto your heals (ass to grass) with a plate under you heels and you have the bar at your hips and your elbows touching your knees and your drive your ass up into a reverse squat almost but you don't get your legs parallel to the floor. It activates the outer leg area then you run and do leg extensions.

It looks VERY funny doing it because you are crouched on the floor like an idiot but it works a charm


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Very excited with the progress I saw in myself last night.

My dead lift went from 25 kg's to 35 Kg's last night. That's more than half my body weight not.

I can kind of do stationary lunges as we have been working on building the muscle around me knee to strengthen it up. Lunges for me are the devils work that's what stuffed my knee up when I first started with the pt. It's way better than what it was, my right knee is complaining less.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Very excited with the progress I saw in myself last night.
> 
> My dead lift went from 25 kg's to 35 Kg's last night. That's more than half my body weight not.
> 
> I can kind of do stationary lunges as we have been working on building the muscle around me knee to strengthen it up. Lunges for me are the devils work that's what stuffed my knee up when I first started with the pt. It's way better than what it was, my right knee is complaining less.


 keep going Janelle, You are making progress and like most progress can be slow but progress is progress. Gained a tattoo in the top picture too, which is also cool !! ( sorry a tattoo fan myself)


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Janelle said:


> Very excited with the progress I saw in myself last night.
> 
> My dead lift went from 25 kg's to 35 Kg's last night. That's more than half my body weight not.
> 
> I can kind of do stationary lunges as we have been working on building the muscle around me knee to strengthen it up. Lunges for me are the devils work that's what stuffed my knee up when I first started with the pt. It's way better than what it was, my right knee is complaining less.


 Lunges murder my knee's - Have since taken them from my routine this last load of months and left knee is getting better.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

herc said:


> Lunges murder my knee's - Have since taken them from my routine this last load of months and left knee is getting better.


 same as that Herc, if I am doing including heavy squats which I do like to keep in, my knees are screwed.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> keep going Janelle, You are making progress and like most progress can be slow but progress is progress. Gained a tattoo in the top picture too, which is also cool !! ( sorry a tattoo fan myself)


 Aaaaw thanks so much. It's all showing now. It's like this week has been all about reaching goals. I did 10 proper lady push ups and one normal push up. Sounds pathetic but I couldn't do even one when I started with me pt.

Yaaas I love my tattoo. Wish I could get more but you know that thing called adulting??? Yeah well it sucks :rage:



herc said:


> Lunges murder my knee's - Have since taken them from my routine this last load of months and left knee is getting better.


 Yup my knee was complaining last night a bit but nowhere near how it used to. I do not know what it is about lunges but they are just a very unstable exercise, I don't think it's a natural movement hence why the huge strain on the knees. I find it's the trailing leg that suffers and not the leading leg in my case.



Mayzini said:


> same as that Herc, if I am doing including heavy squats which I do like to keep in, my knees are screwed.


 I rate squats are all we need but the pt wants more booty gains for me so death by lunges is will be.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Janelle said:


> Aaaaw thanks so much. It's all showing now. It's like this week has been all about reaching goals. I did 10 proper lady push ups and one normal push up. Sounds pathetic but I couldn't do even one when I started with me pt.
> 
> Yaaas I love my tattoo. Wish I could get more but you know that thing called adulting??? Yeah well it sucks :rage:
> 
> ...


 I Find doing Hip thrusters and bulgarian split squats hit the muscles lunges hit.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> I Find doing Hip thrusters and bulgarian split squats hit the muscles lunges hit.


 Those split squats murder my knees. I tried them once and I was tickets. I have not given them ago in like 5 months or more maybe now that I am stronger it will be better. Will suggest it to the pt and see what he says.

Yaaaas Yaas, glute bridges are where it's at. I do those on my booty days. They are really great.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Janelle said:


> Those split squats murder my knees. I tried them once and I was tickets. I have not given them ago in like 5 months or more maybe now that I am stronger it will be better. Will suggest it to the pt and see what he says.
> 
> Yaaaas Yaas, glute bridges are where it's at. I do those on my booty days. They are really great.


 Its one of those things - your fav exercise is the one that hurts the most lol! I batter through squats every week even though it causes niggles in my knee and back lol

Anywho keep up the great work @Janelle impressive work thus far :thumb


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

herc said:


> Its one of those things - your fav exercise is the one that hurts the most lol! I batter through squats every week even though it causes niggles in my knee and back lol
> 
> Anywho keep up the great work @Janelle impressive work thus far :thumb


 Thank you, lovely.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Aaaaw thanks so much. It's all showing now. It's like this week has been all about reaching goals. I did 10 proper lady push ups and one normal push up. Sounds pathetic but I couldn't do even one when I started with me pt.
> 
> Yaaas I love my tattoo. Wish I could get more but you know that thing called adulting??? Yeah well it sucks :rage:
> 
> ...


 on the tattoo front I know what you mean, I am lawyer and whilst wanting one for years couldn't really for working for someone else. now I am over 40 and partner in my own firm, I have a full sleeve and another planned, if my wife would consent to it I would get more !! lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Nice progress so far, keep it up.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> on the tattoo front I know what you mean, I am lawyer and whilst wanting one for years couldn't really for working for someone else. now I am over 40 and partner in my own firm, I have a full sleeve and another planned, if my wife would consent to it I would get more !! lol


 I actually wanted to become a tattoo artist at one point but then decided against the lifestyle. Going for my interview with the university on Tuesday for chiropractic...Much more money to be made in that industry  . I don't care too much what people think if somebody does not want to hire based on a tattoo then why would I want to work for a judgmental person??? I find people are very relaxed about it and I work frontline.

You should be able to get as many as you like, your wife should not stop you but I guess I am one to talk. I asked my partners permission on getting my pixie haircut thi week...


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> I actually wanted to become a tattoo artist at one point but then decided against the lifestyle. Going for my interview with the university on Tuesday for chiropractic...Much more money to be made in that industry  . I don't care too much what people think if somebody does not want to hire based on a tattoo then why would I want to work for a judgmental person??? I find people are very relaxed about it and I work frontline.
> 
> You should be able to get as many as you like, your wife should not stop you but I guess I am one to talk. I asked my partners permission on getting my pixie haircut thi week...


 ha ha it wasn't permission, it was the respect for the person you love I guess, why make yourself unattractive to them, she likes my sleeve but also has to reign me back from ending up covered !! lol


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> ha ha it wasn't permission, it was the respect for the person you love I guess, why make yourself unattractive to them, she likes my sleeve but also has to reign me back from ending up covered !! lol


 You are right...So right

That's so funny guys do tend to go balls to the wall in certain areas so maybe it's best in some way.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> You are right...So right
> 
> That's so funny guys do tend to go balls to the wall in certain areas so maybe it's best in some way.


 HA HA YOUR SO RIGHT SEE THE ADDICTIVE PERSONALITY THREAD IN GENERAL CONVO. !! LOL SO RIGHT THATS REASON I AM ON HERE IT BECOMES A HABIT !! LOL


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I AM BACK 

The two week holiday was much needed and I am feeling really rested. Ready to tackle the remainder of this year.

I was unable to workout while I was away, the weather was horrid. I put on just under a 1 kg while on holiday so that is not bad going. I am also holding a ton of water because of all the unhealthy food but I am not bothered it will shift in the next 2 weeks.

Stopping with the pt at the end of this month which saddens me as I have improved so well but I think I will do okay I must just push harder with myself. I just cannot afford it any longer. I have to get my car fixed and expenses for moving cities in Dec are looming.

Yesterday I did Back, Shoulders and biceps and GAWD I am feeling it today.

Tonight is legs which I am super stoked for.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

LAST NIGHT: LEGS

I started a Mini cleanse/Detox with Ionic Coral Calcium. It pulls all the toxins out of the body as well as heavy metals, oxygenates the blood and separates the red blood cells...I forgot I was detoxing when I went to gym yesterday. :rage:

*Split squats 3x10* on each leg (Unweighted) My knee was complaining as usual and my knee as a result is swollen but not sore

*Weighted step up *

10kg's 3 x 10 each leg My balance has gotten worse from being 2 weeks off.

*Squats *

10kg's 4 x 12 Started feeling sick and light headed.

*Dead Lifts*

2 x 12 at 10kg's Felt way too light

1x 10 at 15 kg's I was pretty comfortable with this

1 x 5 at 20kg's I felt a tweak in the middle of my back (Electric) out midway through rep five, I dropped the weight and said no more. I am glad I did because if I had I may have hurt myself

*Standing Calf Raises*

4 x 10

The above took my an hour... WTF

I am mildly irked with how quickly I became "unfit" in a lifting sense and how quickly I lost strength. My balance is shot so I feel like I did before I started with the pt. I am displeased most with my deadlift as I was sitting at 40kg's just before I left but that's what happens when you have a 2 week holiday without lifting.

I am not looking forward to chest tomorrow as I know I have lost out over there probably more so than legs as that's my weakest muscle group by far.

B!tching done now it's time to just kick my own butt for the next 2 weeks.

*Safe to say I will NEVER miss gym again*

I did try go to gym while I was in KZN but VIRGIN ACTIVE SUCKS HAIRY ASS...Most unhelpful gym ever...Is there Virgin in the UK...?

Will load some photos this week sometime...I find logs with photos cool


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> LAST NIGHT: LEGS
> 
> I started a Mini cleanse/Detox with Ionic Coral Calcium. It pulls all the toxins out of the body as well as heavy metals, oxygenates the blood and separates the red blood cells...I forgot I was detoxing when I went to gym yesterday. :rage:
> 
> ...


 hey first training session after holiday is always a horrid one, your strength will recover quick enough.

We have Virgin Active here but they are SHITE ! our local one has just been sold another provider but I try and avoid the commercial gyms now anyways, there are plenty of decent Bodybuilding gyms in the UK which have more flexible memberships and better equipment and better PT's.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> hey first training session after holiday is always a horrid one, your strength will recover quick enough.
> 
> We have Virgin Active here but they are SHITE ! our local one has just been sold another provider but I try and avoid the commercial gyms now anyways, there are plenty of decent Bodybuilding gyms in the UK which have more flexible memberships and better equipment and better PT's.


 Okay so it's safe to say the first week will be a bit meh.

Okay, I just wrote an email of complaint. I feel so much better now :tongue: . YUP and they are stupid expensive.

I am looking at a small bodybuilding gym called Muscle Freaks in the area where I will be moving to. I have enjoyed planet fitness as it has everything and more but I guess that is luck when it comes to these big commercial gyms


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

So I got food poison yesterday.

My father made a chicken Poitjie on Sunday and decided it was a great idea to throw two tubs of cream in and cook it for an hour. We tried to tell him not to do it but by then he had already had a bottle of wine. We had leftovers on Monday night by then the food had already turned. Cream can turn a few days after when it's cooked but also there was chicken and *I hate chicken* so it could be a bad combo.

I am still down for the count while every body else is good.

I can feel I have lost weight so there is "some good" in it. My stomach is nice and flat which is weird as I tend to bloat like a puffer fish during shark week. Have to look on the bright side when you are feeling like a heap of shite.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> So I got food poison yesterday.
> 
> My father made a chicken Poitjie on Sunday and decided it was a great idea to throw two tubs of cream in and cook it for an hour. We tried to tell him not to do it but by then he had already had a bottle of wine. We had leftovers on Monday night by then the food had already turned. Cream can turn a few days after when it's cooked but also there was chicken and *I hate chicken* so it could be a bad combo.
> 
> ...


 sorry to hear you sick, which is a bummer, I am on a high carb day today and feel bloated as hell, I am trying out carb cycling just to see how it works for me. never tried it before and with me due to fly out on holiday on Monday I feel like I could do with the food poisoning to get some more lard off my midsection!


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> sorry to hear you sick, which is a bummer, I am on a high carb day today and feel bloated as hell, I am trying out carb cycling just to see how it works for me. never tried it before and with me due to fly out on holiday on Monday I feel like I could do with the food poisoning to get some more lard off my midsection!


 Heya Love.

I am back in the land of the living. It was really terrible was up Wednesday night with a fever from hell. Will be interesting to see how much I have lost.

It's no point losing weight before a holiday though as you will put some/most of it on within the first few days unless you are very strict with yourself.

Feeling pretty crap as not going to gym this week hinders all progress and I feel like I have taken so many steps back but back in gym on Monday.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

I have incorporated some HIIT training with super sets.

I have dropped around a kg now sitting at 55.9kg's so I am feeling better for it. Today is the last day with the pt and next week I am going it alone.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

So my strength is back up to where is was at before the holiday. It only took a couple of weeks but I am happy now.

Finally my dead lift is back up at 40 kg's for 8 reps. I could go heavier but grip strength is an issue still so for now I will be working on 35 kgs till I can do 12 reps without putting the bar down.

Needing to change up my program (as in reps and weight) but not sure what would be best. Any suggestions would be great

Monday: back, biceps and shoulders

Tuesday: Legs

Wednesday: "rest" (Do Hiit at home)

Thursday: Chest and Triceps

Friday: Core

Saturday: Booty

I have been concentrating on strength but now I am happy for now where that is at so I would like to gain some mass.

Any way have a great Monday.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

FRIDAY NIGHT: LEGS and ASS

*Dead lifts: *

25kg x 15

35 kg x 9

35 kg x 8

The battle with grip strength continues. Didn't go as heavy as putting these back is difficult after I am finished and I don't like leaving a mess.

*Leg press*

10 kg x 20 (warm up)

20 kg x 15

20kg x 15

30kg x 12

*Kick backs*

3.25kg x 20

5kg x 15

6.25 x 15

7.5 kg x 12

*Side kicks*

3.25kg x 20

5kg x 12

6.25 x 8

*Leg extensions*

10 kg's x 20

12.5 kg x 15 (1 leg at a time)

15 kg (1 leg at a time)

17.5kg x 15 ( full contraction with 1 half contraction equals 1 rep) Burns like hell

10 kg to failure

*Seated leg curl*

10 kg's x 20

12.5 kg x 15 (1 leg at a time) Left knee tends to complain during but it's okay after. will just keep it light until it gets stronger.

12.5 kg (1 leg at a time)

15kg x 15 ( full contraction with 1 half contraction equals 1 rep)

10 kg to failure

*Standing calf raises*

20 reps with both legs

10 reps alternating with each leg twice = 1 set

Repeat the above

Down to 55kg's it's really hot here at the moment so eating has been an issue for me. Though now I am not feeling like a well padded sea lion. weather is sitting at 37 degrees Celsius


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> FRIDAY NIGHT: LEGS and ASS
> 
> *Dead lifts: *
> 
> ...


 Going well. Where are you that it's so hot?

If your still having trouble with your deadlift add in dead holds two times a week, just take a wight you can do for 12 reps, pick it up and hold it for as long as you can, squeeze the bar tightly, do this for a few sets (3-5) and watch the clock as you are doing it if you can and try to beat your time each week, your grip will improve dramatically. If you can't look at a clock try to count in your head, make it an honest count though, hope that helps.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Going well. Where are you that it's so hot?
> 
> If your still having trouble with your deadlift add in dead holds two times a week, just take a wight you can do for 12 reps, pick it up and hold it for as long as you can, squeeze the bar tightly, do this for a few sets (3-5) and watch the clock as you are doing it if you can and try to beat your time each week, your grip will improve dramatically. If you can't look at a clock try to count in your head, make it an honest count though, hope that helps.


 South Africa, Gauteng. It has been blistering here, though there was a huge storm yesterday and cars where floating down the highway :huh:

Ah That's an awesome suggestion, thank you for that! I will give those a go along with my farmers walks. We actually have a clock in the gym so I will make use of it to get an accurate reading.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Just a lil update

My knee has started giving issues again since I started isolating one leg at a time on the leg extension and seated leg curl so I have dropped that completely. My jaw has started giving me trouble again (Pulling to the right and locking at night) and that I feel has a lot to do with the fact that I am not squatting. Squatting really helps it

This week has been filled with obligations could not get to the gym last night for chest and triceps and tomorrow I am missing booty day because of stuff.

Tonight I will do chest and triceps which won't be too bad as the gym will be quiet


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> South Africa, Gauteng. It has been blistering here, though there was a huge storm yesterday and cars where floating down the highway :huh:
> 
> Ah That's an awesome suggestion, thank you for that! I will give those a go along with my farmers walks. We actually have a clock in the gym so I will make use of it to get an accurate reading.


 Lol

Cars floating down the highway. :lol:


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Lol
> 
> Cars floating down the highway. :lol:


 I laughed too but then 6 people died... :mellow:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Janelle said:


> I laughed too but then 6 people died... :mellow:


 I'm going to ignore that, please don't ruin it for me.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

*Sunday*

*Kick Backs*

5 kg x 20

6 kg x 20 (Need to sure on the weight as the machine goes up in weird steps)

7.25 kg x 15

10 kg x 10

*Back Squats*

10 kg x15 (2 sets)

Getting back into squatting now as it's the only thing that helps with my jaw

*Hip thrusts*

10 kg x 10

10 kg x 10

15 kg x 10

*Step ups*

10 kg x 10 (3 sets)

*Dead lifts*

20 kg x 15 (3 sets)

Did it lighter as my back was feeling tight

*Side kicks*

15 each leg with a medium strength band

*Seated leg curl*

17.5 kg x 20

10 kg x 15 (did one leg at a time)

12.5 kg x 12 (One leg at a time)

15 kg x 12 ( 1 full curl and one half curl = 1 rep)

20 kg x 20 (both legs)

My hammies are finished today and that's what I wanted. I have not been overly happy with their progress. So I have decided now to do Saturday as Hamstring and Tuesday as Quads. See if alternating them will do anything as I have been training them both on the same day and I don't think I have been putting enough effort in because of it...


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

3 more weeks till I move city and that means having to find a gym which is a slight mission as I am still roped into this gym membership for another year. Planet Fitness will be too far away from where I live so it will be used on the weekends.

Just plodding along nothing has changed with the routine but I am now going way heavier now on the machines.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> 3 more weeks till I move city and that means having to find a gym which is a slight mission as I am still roped into this gym membership for another year. Planet Fitness will be too far away from where I live so it will be used on the weekends.
> 
> Just plodding along nothing has changed with the routine but I am now going way heavier now on the machines.


 which city you moving to in SA ? shame on the membership, many now have a clause in their contract that enables you to cancel on notice providing your moving a certain distance from the nearest branch of the gym, well at least that is general now in the UK following some various court hearings.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Hey kooks. How are you doing?

I am moving to Durban. Going to go study there. Will see how it compares to Cape Town where I grew up.

Yup it is a shame. Nope if you want to cancel you have to pay 75% of what is left of the contract... hell no rather just pay my monthly and go there weekends. Getting Daddy to go talk to them on Monday to see if we can shift the contract into his name. He is a sweet talker.


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Hey kooks. How are you doing?
> 
> I am moving to Durban. Going to go study there. Will see how it compares to Cape Town where I grew up.
> 
> Yup it is a shame. Nope if you want to cancel you have to pay 75% of what is left of the contract... hell no rather just pay my monthly and go there weekends. Getting Daddy to go talk to them on Monday to see if we can shift the contract into his name. He is a sweet talker.


 I am all good, Training is fine, diet has been a bit all over the place but entering a bulk now so not worrying to much, Hope you get the contract thing sorted. Be interested to hear what Durban is like, so keep the log going!! lol.


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> I am all good, Training is fine, diet has been a bit all over the place but entering a bulk now so not worrying to much, Hope you get the contract thing sorted. Be interested to hear what Durban is like, so keep the log going!! lol.


 Glad to hear you are doing good. It is that time of the year. Busy skoffing chocolates at the moment. Eh we will see not too bothered really I did sign a contract so if nothing can be done I will need to honour it.

Durban is so amazing. People there are way more friendlier than Cape Town. Jobergers are friendly but not easy to make friends and very money driven. Just interesting as each city has it's thing.

Yup I have slacked off with the log right now as I am concentrating on my insta account. It keeps me weirdly motivated but will put some more effort. I just feel the changes are so small that it must get boring reading my log... I cannot post photos often as it just does not photo well


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> Glad to hear you are doing good. It is that time of the year. Busy skoffing chocolates at the moment. Eh we will see not too bothered really I did sign a contract so if nothing can be done I will need to honour it.
> 
> Durban is so amazing. People there are way more friendlier than Cape Town. Jobergers are friendly but not easy to make friends and very money driven. Just interesting as each city has it's thing.
> 
> Yup I have slacked off with the log right now as I am concentrating on my insta account. It keeps me weirdly motivated but will put some more effort. I just feel the changes are so small that it must get boring reading my log... I cannot post photos often as it just does not photo well


 whats your insta ?


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Mayzini said:


> whats your insta ?


 G3main  Tis nothing special it's more me giving myself pep talks


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

Janelle said:


> G3main  Tis nothing special it's more me giving myself pep talks


 ill check it out !! lol


----------



## Janelle (Jan 21, 2016)

Still plodding along.

I am now able to do lunges. Lunges used to cause my knee injury to flare up but seems to be doing fine now. I use 10 kg's

Was told be my ex pt that I needn't work my glutes as my butt is on point :lol: . I don't compute...What's the point of gym if I don't do booty I will be looking at making more of an effort with hammies to even things out.


----------

